# verzögertes Account-Erstellen



## Grivok (7. April 2008)

Hallo liebes buffed.de Team.
Es ist schön, dass man bei buffed.de sofort zur Benutzung des Forums freigeschaltet wird, aber wäre es nicht möglich, die Erstellung eines neuen Accounts etwas zu verzögern?
Dann wären die ganzen Account-Ersteller um phishing/keylogger-links zu posten erstmal etwas verzögert.

Alternativ könntet ihr die verwendung von links automatisch blocken bzw. mit der Reportfunktion koppeln, damit die nicht sofort erscheinen.

Ja jeder Nutzer von buffed ist selbstverantwortlich, wenn er auf einen solchen Link klickt, aber ich glaube ein paar Idioten würden abgeschreckt werden durch Wartezeiten auf account oder durch link unterbindung.
Wenn neulinge ein Problem haben würden sie damit auch zur Nutzung der Suchfunktion gezwungen werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiss, das klingt vermutlich radikal, aber würde gerne Eure Meinung hören.


----------



## Grukna (18. April 2008)

Sehr gute Idee  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/vote Grivok for President  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (18. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  auf jeden fall dafür!


----------



## ZAM (18. April 2008)

Sehr gute Idee... wenn man die Verzögerung nicht an den gleichen Faktoren festmachen müsste, die die Bots/Spammer jetzt schon nicht interessieren. Wie sagt man im Osten? Das ist gehuppt wie gesprungen.


----------



## Grivok (18. April 2008)

wieso an Faktoren festmachen?
wenn ich mich entscheide am Buffed forum teilzunehmen, weil ich spass daran habe, dann bin ich auch bereit eine woche zu warten...
ich meinte das eigentlich allgemein
das mit der link-geschichte war zwar ernst gemeint, aber da ich mir vorstellen kann, dass das schwerer zu realisieren ist, kann ich verstehen wenn ihr da vorbehalte habt


----------



## Pymonte (18. April 2008)

oh ja toll, ne Woche warten. 

Wenn du dich mit deinen Freunde triffst, die neue Leute mitbringen, müssen die Neuen bei dir dann auch erst mal ne Woche warten eh sie mit dir reden dürfen, damit es auch 'echte' Freunde sind?

Die verzögerung hindert Bots/Spammer/etc auch nicht daran sich hier anzumelden. Wenn sie nciht direkt reinkönnen warten sie eben bis nach eienr Woche die Email reinflattert das sie nun ihr destruktives Werk beginnen dürfen. Der Großteil der Spieler/Leserschaft wird dadurch aber geschädigt. Denn so sehr liebe ich das Buffed Forum nun auch nicht, das ich eine Woche warte, eh ich etwas schreiben darf. ganz zu schweigen davon, das manche Sachen auch dringend sind.

Ich würd mal behaupten Nutzen << Aufwand/Schaden.
Daher ist die Verzögerung fürs Forum registrieren sinnlos


----------



## Vaan (18. April 2008)

Also ich sehe den Sinn noch nicht so ganz...
Weil wenn ich mich irgendwo registriere und dann steht da so "In einer Woche können sie Ihren ersten Beitrag posten" lache ich den betreiber aus und gehe wieder... außerdem denke ich das wenn einer GEZIELT(!) Keylogger, Viren oder ähnliches unters Volk bringen will auch dazu bereit ist ein Jahr zu warten...
Hauptsache er kommt irgendwann an die Daten...


----------



## ZAM (18. April 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> wieso an Faktoren festmachen?
> wenn ich mich entscheide am Buffed forum teilzunehmen, weil ich spass daran habe, dann bin ich auch bereit eine woche zu warten...
> ich meinte das eigentlich allgemein
> das mit der link-geschichte war zwar ernst gemeint, aber da ich mir vorstellen kann, dass das schwerer zu realisieren ist, kann ich verstehen wenn ihr da vorbehalte habt



Eine Stunde aufwärts warten <-- Soetwas wird es nie geben, versprochen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Verzögerungen bei der Anmeldung sind nicht schwer zu realisieren, aber alle möglichen Lösungen einfach zu umgehen, sofern der User keine statische IP-Adresse hat und Proxies existieren. (Anmerkungen zu Cookies, Sessions etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Von daher ist das recht sinnfrei, denn wer aus widerrechtlichen Gründen solcherlei Sperren umgehen will, der tuts auch, für alle anderen ist so ein """"Feature"""" nur extrem hinderlich.


----------



## Grivok (18. April 2008)

okay sehe ich ein
war ne dumme idee
also muessen wir weiter alle selber aufpassen und brav reporten
und auf keinenfall keylogger schreien wenn der verdacht besteht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (18. April 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> okay sehe ich ein
> war ne dumme idee
> also muessen wir weiter alle selber aufpassen und brav reporten
> und auf keinenfall keylogger schreien wenn der verdacht besteht
> ...



D.h. soviel wie eine unterschwellige Unterstellung in Richtung der Moderatoren/Admins "Bleibt halt alles stehen, hier kümmert sich eh niemand ums Forum" ? In dem Fall kann ich dir gern kurzzeitig mal einen Blick in die Trashcan, also den Foren-Mülleimer gewähren, mit was für Müll wir hier zur Zeit zu kämpfen haben, von dem du wegen der Effektivität der Moderatoren vielleicht nur einen minimalen Bruchteil mitbekommst, und so soll es auch sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Falls das keine unterschwellige Unterstellung war, hab ich nichts geschrieben, entschuldige mich dafür und war nie hier. *Wie Obi-Wan mit Hand fuchtel*

Btw. *flüster* der Mülleimer wird zZ. auch liebevoll P*rn*-und-Pharmaka-Ecke genannt. *g*


----------



## Grivok (18. April 2008)

das war kein Vorwurf an die Moderatoren, da ich mit denen mehr als zufrieden bin.
Auch wenn es mal ne Diskussion mit einem gewiisen Admin ueber das Thema Beleidigung gab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bezog mich dabei auf dieses Thema

ist halt verwunderlich wie manche reagieren


----------



## ZAM (18. April 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> das war kein Vorwurf an die Moderatoren, da ich mit denen mehr als zufrieden bin.
> Auch wenn es mal ne Diskussion mit einem gewiisen Admin ueber das Thema Beleidigung gab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zur Unterscheidung:
Moderatoren - Freiwillige, also normale User mit erweiterten Rechten, die sich in Ihrer Freizeit um die Einhaltung der Netiquette im Forum/Chat + Kommentare auf buffed.de kümmern. Wofür wir sehr dankbar sind übrigens. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zu erkennen am Status Moderator und dem blauen Mini-Banner mit "Moderator" drauf. *g*

Admins - Mitarbeiter von buffed.de oder mit Ausnahme auch einige Mitarbeiter anderer Computec-Redaktionen (Buffey beispielsweise). Fest angestellt im Verlag. Zu erkennen am Status Admin und dem blauen Mini-Banner mit "Administrator" drauf.

Ich kann in x3n0ns (Moderator) Beitrag aber keinerlei Beleidigungen entdecken.


----------



## Grivok (18. April 2008)

okay...
für dich ganz langsam zu erklärung
mein kommentar mit dem "nicht-vor-keyloggern-warnen" bezog sich nicht auf einen Moderator kommentar sondern auf den TE (daher auch der link)
meine meinung zu dem thema steht da drin
und ich schätze, dass einige von uns bei den moderatoren etwas ungern gesehen sind, da wir sehr häufig die reportfunktion nutzen
dadurch wird dann natürlich der report von keyloggern ein report von vielen
evtl übrigens auch ein verbesserungsvoschlag....
reportfunktion mit HOHER priorität zuschaltbar, die aber nur für solche threads benutzt werden darf....
bei missbrauch dann halt verwarnung
(hohe priorität sollte ja kein problem sein, gibt es ja auch bei e-mails)

und die diskussion wegen beleidigung hatte ich mit einem typen mit schwarzen langen haaren, dessen nick aus 3 grossen Buchstaben besteht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (18. April 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> reportfunktion mit HOHER priorität zuschaltbar, die aber nur für solche threads benutzt werden darf....



Am Foren-Code selbst ändern wir nichts, bzw. maximal sehr kleine Dinge, die man bei nem Update schnell nachbessern kann .. und keiner vergisst. Priorisierungsfunktionen für Report, wäre eine größere Änderung die nach nem Foren-Update hinfällig wäre, je nachdem welches Modul dem Update "zum Opfer fällt". Darum gibts diesbezüglich keine Anpassungen. 



> und die diskussion wegen beleidigung hatte ich mit einem typen mit schwarzen langen haaren, dessen nick aus 3 grossen Buchstaben besteht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich erinnere mich dunkel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (18. April 2008)

Der von mir in dem genannten Thema gepostete Inhalt ist gemeint wie es dort geschrieben steht, 3 mal "KEYLOGGER!!!1einself" schreien reicht eigentlich, dann einfach nur noch reporten und weniger Leute spamen.


Grivok schrieb:


> und ich schätze, dass einige von uns bei den moderatoren etwas ungern gesehen sind, da wir sehr häufig die reportfunktion nutzen


Wenn innerhalb einer Minute 20 (!) PMs über ein und denselben Keylogger/Pr0n/Pharma Thread eingehen, ist dies natürlich schon ein wenig zuviel des Guten, trotzdem können es nicht genug sein und gegen Leute die den Report-Button gerne (berechtigt) häufig benutzen haben wir auch nichts


----------



## ZAM (18. April 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Wenn innerhalb einer Minute 20 (!) PMs über ein und denselben Keylogger/Pr0n/Pharma Thread eingehen, ist dies natürlich schon ein wenig zuviel des Guten, trotzdem können es nicht genug sein



Deswegen habt Ihr auch ein PN-Fach in vierstelliger Größe. *g*


----------



## x3n0n (18. April 2008)

4-stellig?


----------



## ZAM (18. April 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> 4-stellig?



Euer Postfach hat Platz für über 1000 PNs. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (18. April 2008)

kk :>


----------



## Grivok (19. April 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Wenn innerhalb einer Minute 20 (!) PMs über ein und denselben Keylogger/Pr0n/Pharma Thread eingehen, ist dies natürlich schon ein wenig zuviel des Guten, trotzdem können es nicht genug sein und gegen Leute die den Report-Button gerne (berechtigt) häufig benutzen haben wir auch nichts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



genau aus dem grund poste ich meist ein /reported in den thread, damit leute wissen, dass der thread bereits mindestens 1 mal reported wurde
ich weiss nur nie ob leute die /close posten, den auch reporten oder einfach hoffen, dass ihr alle immer jeden thread im auge habt


----------



## x3n0n (19. April 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> genau aus dem grund poste ich meist ein /reported in den thread, damit leute wissen, dass der thread bereits mindestens 1 mal reported wurde
> ich weiss nur nie ob leute die /close posten, den auch reporten oder einfach hoffen, dass ihr alle immer jeden thread im auge habt


Leute die pls close schreiben reporten nicht... Diese Gruppe von Usern ist tatsächlich ein wenig verhasst...


----------



## Grivok (19. April 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Leute die pls close schreiben reporten nicht... Diese Gruppe von Usern ist tatsächlich ein wenig verhasst...



hmmm
naja dann nehm ich mal an, dass die denn sinn der report funktion nicht kapieren
oder einfach davon ausgehen, dass die üblichen verdächtigen schon reporten


----------



## Carcharoth (20. April 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> hmmm
> naja dann nehm ich mal an, dass die denn sinn der report funktion nicht kapieren
> oder einfach davon ausgehen, dass die üblichen verdächtigen schon reporten



Das sind die Leute die ich dann manchmal per PM anschreib wieso zum Teufel sie den Thread vollspammen aber nicht reporten...

Manche verstehens, manche werden sauer... *fg*


----------



## dejaspeed (21. April 2008)

Unverständlicherweise  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. April 2008)

wie wäre es denn, wenn es für einen ganzen thread die reportfunktion gibt, und dieser thread dann nicht nochmal reportet werden kann, bis ein mod sich gekümmert hat.
quasi der erste der report abschickt, blockt damit jedes weiter für den einen thread.
der [! REPORT] wird dann zb m ganzen thread zu [Thread wurde reportet]

in andren foren schon gesehen^^


----------



## Tikume (22. April 2008)

Du kannst ja in einem Thread auch verschiedene Sachen reporten.

User A Reportet einen beitrag weil der Poster dem TE vorgeschlagen hat sich erschiessen zu gehen, User B reportet einen Beitrag weil der Poster eine Signatur hat die über 25 Din A4 Seiten geht.


----------



## Dalmus (22. April 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Du kannst ja in einem Thread auch verschiedene Sachen reporten.
> 
> User A Reportet einen beitrag weil der Poster dem TE vorgeschlagen hat sich erschiessen zu gehen, User B reportet einen Beitrag weil der Poster eine Signatur hat die über 25 Din A4 Seiten geht.


Jopp, hin und wieder gibt es Threads, die in unglaublich kurzer Zeit, durch hitzige Diskussion, mehrere Seiten dazugewinnen. Da kommt es schon vor, daß mehrere Posts einen report wert wären.

Den kompletten Thread dann für weiteres reporten zu sperren wäre dann eher kontraproduktiv. Allerdings hielte ich eine entsprechende Sperrung für bereits reportete Posts für durchaus sinnvoll.

Eine direkte Kennzeichnung des reporteten Posts wäre aber (denke ich mir) wahrscheinlich nicht im Sinne der Administration.


----------



## ZAM (22. April 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Eine direkte Kennzeichnung des reporteten Posts wäre aber (denke ich mir) wahrscheinlich nicht im Sinne der Administration.



Och bei Postings ist das unproblematisch und wäre dezent platziert - bei Profilen ist das schon problematischer. Jedoch habe ich in der momentanen und kommenden Foren-Software noch keine Funktionen zur Report-Limitierung ausmachen können.


----------



## Dalmus (22. April 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Jedoch habe ich in der momentanen und kommenden Foren-Software noch keine Funktionen zur Report-Limitierung ausmachen können.


Selbst ist der Mann? *duck und das Weite sucht*


----------



## Grivok (22. April 2008)

Hey ZAM
ich glaube Dalmus wollte dir damit sagen, dass er das gerne für dich machen wird


----------



## ZAM (22. April 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> Hey ZAM
> ich glaube Dalmus wollte dir damit sagen, dass er das gerne für dich machen wird



Und es bei jedem Foren-Update neu schreiben will? *g*


----------



## Grivok (23. April 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Und es bei jedem Foren-Update neu schreiben will? *g*



hab ich so verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dalmus macht das sicher alles sehr gerne


----------



## Dalmus (23. April 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> hab ich so verstanden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Grivok, Du Verräter.  
Kaum im fernen Russland, fällst Du mir in den Rücken. *grimmig guck*

Das mit den Änderungen nach Updates sollte ja kein Problem sein... wer braucht denn schon Updates? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zudem... was ist denn das für ein seltsames Forensystem? Wo die selbstgeschriebenen Extensions nicht "updatesicher" sind? Tse tse tse...
Apropos Forensystem: _Ich_ kann diese Aufgabe leider nicht übernehmen, so gerne ich das auch wollte und ich wollte das wirklich gerne, aber ich weiß ja nichtmal welches Board ihr hier benutzt und selbst wenn Du's mir sagst Zam: Ich kenn doch mein Glück... Ist dann doch bestimmt wieder eines, von dem ich gar keine Ahnung hab und das in irgendeiner neumodischen Sprache geschrieben ist. *seufz*
Dabei würd ich das doch wirklich so gerne machen. *zusammenreiß*

Aber vielleicht der TE? Hm, wer war das noch gleich? *pfeif*


----------



## ZAM (23. April 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Das mit den Änderungen nach Updates sollte ja kein Problem sein... wer braucht denn schon Updates?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenns halt "nur über Extensions" zu lösen wär. *g*


----------



## Grivok (23. April 2008)

aha 
mit Extensions kennt sich ZAM aus...daher also die langen Haare

und Dalmus.... komm doch vorbei und verhau mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

